# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες των λιμένων της Λακωνίας [Historic photos of Lakonia's ports]

## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει εδώ αλλά βρήκα στο αρχείο μου αυτή την φωτογραφία με το λιμάνι του Γυθείου το 1929, τότε που τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας ήταν μάυρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανένας ποιο είναι το πλοίο που κατεβάζει επιβάτες με τις ...λάντζες;
gythio.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

]Here is a nice photograph from *Porto Kayio* of Mani. The photograph was taken by Antoine Bon in 1930. 

Porto Kayio (or _Porto delle Qualie_ in Italian or _Limin ton ortygon_ in Greek) is a natural bay (see attached medieval _gravure_) in Mani with remains of a nice castle built by Guillaume Villarduin in 1250... The natural port is also known by the ancient Greek name of _Psammathous_ which is now preserved in the name of at least one popular hotel in the area!

Of course, my generation has memorized and can recite (in proper _kathareuousa_) the 1950s and 1960s schedule of this incredibly famous subsidized route (_agoni grammi_): Kyparission, Yerakas, Monemvasia, Neapolis, Aghia Pelagia, Kapsali, Yerolimin, Porto Kayio, Kyprianos, Soloteri, Kotronas, Gytheion.

And now, my question is: *What is the name of the passenger ship in this photograph*? 

Dedicated to my new friends Ellinis, esperos, vinman, and of course Roi-Baudoin 
PortoKayio1930.jpg

Porto Kayio2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Πόρτο Κάγιο και οι άλλοι ορμίσκοι που σταμάταγαν τα παλιά ακτοπλοϊκά μου φαίνονται λες και είναι βγαλμένα από κάποιο παλιό παραμύθι...
Η επιβίβαση των επιβατών γινόταν με λάντζες και βαρκάκια, όσο το καράβι ήταν φουνταρισμένο στα ανοιχτά. 
Τα τελευταία μέρη οπου συνεχιζόταν αυτή η πρακτική ως και στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 ήταν το Κυπαρίσι, το Γεράκι, η Ελαφόνησος και νομίζω η Μονεμβασιά. Το αδικοχαμένο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ έκλεισε την ακτοπλοϊκή πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα μέρη.

Τώρα σε σχέση με το καράβι, υπάρχει κάτι που με προβληματίζει: το οτι είναι λευκό. Τα ακτοπλοϊκά της περιόδου του μεσοπολέμου είχαν μαύρα σκαριά. Η μόνες εξαιρέσεις που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ήταν το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ της Ανατολικής Ατμοπλοϊας και το πανέμορφο ΕΛΛΑΣ όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες. 
Ωστόσο γκρι σκαρί -που μπορεί υπο συνθήκες να φαίνεται λευκό- είχαν τα πολεμικά σκάφη. Μήπως θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο βοηθητικό στόλου που έτυχε να φουντάρει στο Πόρτο Κάγιο;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of 1973

Gytheion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει εδώ αλλά βρήκα στο αρχείο μου αυτή την φωτογραφία με το λιμάνι του Γυθείου το 1929, τότε που τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας ήταν μάυρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανένας ποιο είναι το πλοίο που κατεβάζει επιβάτες με τις ...λάντζες;


Without doubt this is the _Ellinis_ of the _Lakoniki Lines_ of Foustanos.

----------


## Ellinis

Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος; έχεις κάποια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και μας τη κρύβεις; 
Θα μου επιτρέψεις μια διόρθωση μόνο, η Λακωνική Ατμοπλοϊα ανήκε στο Σπύρο Μπιλίνη, τον μετέπειτα καπετάνια του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ και ιδιοκτήτη των ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αλλά και PHOENIX.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος; έχεις κάποια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ και μας τη κρύβεις; 
> Θα μου επιτρέψεις μια διόρθωση μόνο, η Λακωνική Ατμοπλοϊα ανήκε στο Σπύρο Μπιλίνη, τον μετέπειτα καπετάνια του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ και ιδιοκτήτη των ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αλλά και PHOENIX.


_Mea culpa!_ That''s what happens when I write too many messages in one Sunday. Yes, _Lakoniki_ was of Bilinis' not Foustanos'.  Yes, I do  have a picture of _Ellinis_. Wait until this evening. Also this agrees with the passenger ships serving Porto Kayio in the early 1930s.  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Served by passenger ships for many years, Gytheion (here in 1963) has become very approachable due to th new highways all the way down to Tripolis...  The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Gytheion 1963.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kyparissi, Yerakas, Monemvasia, Neapolis, Kapsali, Aghia Pelagia.... Here is the litany of Laconian and Kytheran ports in the subsidized run that helped the people for 100 or more years... And *Gerolimen* or *Gerolimenas* was one of the main ports of the route... As you can see in this 1908 run by the _Goudes Lines_. 

                         The picture is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)

By the way, any idea about the ship in the second one?

Gerolimenas.jpg

Gerolimenas 1960.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι γραμμές του καραβιού στο Γερολιμένα μοιάζουν πολύ με του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ του Μπιλίνη, ένα ιστορικό σκαρί που ταξίδεψε 65 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα μας, ως το 1932, για διάφορες εταιρείες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οι γραμμές του καραβιού στο Γερολιμένα μοιάζουν πολύ με του ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ του Μπιλίνη, ένα ιστορικό σκαρί που ταξίδεψε 65 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα μας, ως το 1932, για διάφορες εταιρείες.


Thanks! This is great! Do you think she was still active in the late 1950s? I assume since this was published in 1964 it had been taken some time between 1950-63; but I may be wrong...

----------


## Ellinis

Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσαν αρχειακό υλικό. Το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ αποσύρθηκε το 1932 όταν μπήκε τότε σε εφαρμογή ενας νόμος που απέσυρε τα υπερήλικα (άνω των 50 ετών) καράβια. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα οτι διαλύθηκε το 1934 στην Ελλάδα όταν το "Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου" το εκποίησε σε Πειραιώτη διαλυτή.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1858 ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, και ήταν μαζί με το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ τα πρώτα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Αργότερα ταξίδεψε ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, ΚΕΑ και ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσαν αρχειακό υλικό. Το ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ αποσύρθηκε το 1932 όταν μπήκε τότε σε εφαρμογή ενας νόμος που απέσυρε τα υπερήλικα (άνω των 50 ετών) καράβια. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακάλυψα οτι διαλύθηκε το 1934 στην Ελλάδα όταν το "Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου" το εκποίησε σε Πειραιώτη διαλυτή.
> 
> Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1858 ως ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, και ήταν μαζί με το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΝ τα πρώτα μεγάλα ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Αργότερα ταξίδεψε ως ΙΟΥΛΙΑ, ΚΕΑ και ΛΑΚΩΝΙΑ.


This is very helpful to me and I thank you!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Elafonissos_ is a small island just opposite Neapolis (Vatika). Fifty years ago it was not very popular and ships would stop only rarely... Now, the island is developing as the following pictures show. first an aerial view showing its placement with respect to the boot of Laconia.
Elafonissos.jpeg

_Elafonissos_' ancient name was _Onou Gna0os_ (and indeed it looks like this). The Italians were calling it _Cervi_ (_cervo_ is the deer = _elafi_ in Greek) It is a small island. In the 1928 census it had only 274 inhabitants, now a few hundred more.
Elafonissos.jpgElafonissos3.jpg

An open ferry doing the route Neapolis-Elafonissos. The picture is taken from the open Web. 
Elafonissos2.jpg

_Neapolis_ (Vatika) was so far away from Piraeus 50 years ago... It is so close and so touristic now!
Neapolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kranae at the port of _Gytheion._ Probably 1950s

Kranae.jpg

----------


## giorgosmg

> Το Πόρτο Κάγιο και οι άλλοι ορμίσκοι που σταμάταγαν τα παλιά ακτοπλοϊκά μου φαίνονται λες και είναι βγαλμένα από κάποιο παλιό παραμύθι...
> Η επιβίβαση των επιβατών γινόταν με λάντζες και βαρκάκια, όσο το καράβι ήταν φουνταρισμένο στα ανοιχτά. 
> Τα τελευταία μέρη οπου συνεχιζόταν αυτή η πρακτική ως και στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 ήταν το Κυπαρίσι, το Γεράκι, η Ελαφόνησος και νομίζω η Μονεμβασιά. Το αδικοχαμένο ΙΟΝΙΟΝ έκλεισε την ακτοπλοϊκή πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα μέρη.
> 
> Τώρα σε σχέση με το καράβι, υπάρχει κάτι που με προβληματίζει: το οτι είναι λευκό. Τα ακτοπλοϊκά της περιόδου του μεσοπολέμου είχαν μαύρα σκαριά. Η μόνες εξαιρέσεις που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ήταν το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ της Ανατολικής Ατμοπλοϊας και το πανέμορφο ΕΛΛΑΣ όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες. 
> Ωστόσο γκρι σκαρί -που μπορεί υπο συνθήκες να φαίνεται λευκό- είχαν τα πολεμικά σκάφη. Μήπως θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο βοηθητικό στόλου που έτυχε να φουντάρει στο Πόρτο Κάγιο;


Πριν το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ που άδικα τελείωσε την καριέρα του έξω από το Καστέλι την διαδρομή για πολλά χρόνια την έκανε το επιβατικό ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και οι αποβιβάσεις στα παραπάνω λιμάνια γινόταν πάντα με λάντζες. Με προορισμό τη Μονεμβασιά είχα κάνει το δρομολόγιο πολλές φορές σαν παιδί και το κατέβασμα στις λάντζες είναι κάτι που το θυμάσε για πάντα!
Παραθέτω 2 εικόνες του ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ που βρήκα από το μουσείο του ΥΕΝ και από 
την Αναργύρειο και Κοργιαλένειο Σχολή Σπετσών.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kyparissi, Yerakas, Monemvasia, Neapolis, Kapsali, Aghia Pelagia.... Here is the litany of Laconian and Kytheran ports in the subsidized run that helped the people for 100 or more years... And *Gerolimen* or *Gerolimenas* was one of the main ports of the route... As you can see in this 1908 run by the _Goudes Lines_.


*Gerolimenas* in a 1990 photo

gerolimenas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια μοναδικη καρτ ποσταλ του Γυθειου.

Gytheon.jpg

----------


## sparti

na ta meroi moy

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιο αρθρο για την Ελαφονησο απο τις 9 Σεπτεμβριου 1950!!!

19500909 Elefonissos.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Kranae at the port of _Gytheion._ Probably 1950s
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36275


 
¶λλη μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία του φάρου ΚΡΑΝΑΗ στο Γύθειο.

http://www.faroi.com/images/faroi/gytheio13.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελαφονησος 1950-1955 !!!

Elafonissos 1953.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Gerolimenas* in a 1990 photo
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37298


Γερολιμενας το 1990

Gerolimin.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο στο Γυθειον απο παλαια φωτογραφια, μαλλον προπολεμικη.

Gytheion.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πλοιο στο Γυθειον απο παλαια φωτογραφια, μαλλον προπολεμικη.
> 
> Gytheion.jpg


Φίλε μου ωραίο ιστορικό εύρημα και το μόνο που μένει είναι να μας πουν οι ειδικοί ποιό πλοίο είναι αυτό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε μου ωραίο ιστορικό εύρημα και το μόνο που μένει είναι να μας πουν οι ειδικοί ποιό πλοίο είναι αυτό.


Πραγματι ωραιο. Μπορει να ειναι και μεταπολεμικο των πρωτων χρονων.  Περιμενω να σε δω στις 25/11 στην Αθηνα

----------


## Ellinis

> The picture is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
> 
> By the way, any idea about the ship in the second one?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31125
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31126


Να δούμε ξανά το ατμόπλοιο στον Γερολιμένα από μια άλλη πόζα με λεζάντα "_Aπό το βράχο του Γερολιμένα - Kάβο-Γκρόσο. Tο βαπόρι της γραμμής. Φωτ. Π. Κολονάρου, 1935."_


7_51.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες παλιές φωτογραφίες από την Μάνη

----------

